# Foreign Police opinions please?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Please tell me it is not just us?

Three times now,

French, German and tonight the Spanish Old Bill.

Despite being 100% in the right. That and tonight we had English and Spanish Speaking witnesses. The on-the-Spot law, in the form of Policia local Xabia in Javea found in favour of a Local.

Mrs. TM watches lots of Police, Camera Action type documentary programs. Having to listen to these, it is portrayed to me that johnny foreigner, on UK turf seem to get a fair if not over fair deal.

Anyone else had similar?

TM


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I feel sorry for the police dealing with foreigners who can't speak their language. It is difficult.

I speak and read your language and don't understand what you have written.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Estimado Teemymob. Me da la sensación de que estás bien enojado y que puede haber inflenced la claridad de su mensaje.

Alan


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

teemyob said:


> Please tell me it is not just us?
> 
> Three times now,
> 
> ...


Maybe written in a hurry! But apart from the last sentence about Mrs TM, I don't understand what you are saying, e.g. "Three times now" - what exactly, "Despite being 100% in the right", About what? And the rest of that sentence doesn't make any sense without some sort of context about exactly what has gone on.

I'm not having a go, honest, I'm just intrigued by what you say without really understanding exactly what you are getting at. As a long time user of this site I know that your posts are normally crystal clear and to the point!!!

Caulkhead


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

In reply to the title, I don't understand any of them, including the OP.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well I understood what he is saying.

three times they have found that the local police find in favour of a local, this was in the three countries mentioned. the latest in Spain with English and Spanish speaking witness they found in favour of the local.
However after watching tv it is apparent that over here we bend over backwards in favour of the visitor.
he then aske why.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Found in favour of what though, has there been three separate incidents, and he found to be responsible for all of them, or something else entirely.

We need more from the OP I think.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I had an accident (100% my fault) while driving a yellow cab in the Philadelphia in the 70s. The police arrived. It was 100% the other guys fault even though he was wearing a dog collar and there were a dozen witnesses they didn't want to know.

I was white, the cops were white, EVERYONE else at the scene was black. 8O 8O I'm afraid to my shame I took advantage of the situation.

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> I had an accident (100% my fault) while driving a yellow cab in the Philadelphia in the 70s. The police arrived. It was 100% the other guys fault even though he was wearing a dog collar and there were a dozen witnesses they didn't want to know.
> 
> I was white, the cops were white, EVERYONE else at the scene was black. 8O 8O I'm afraid to my shame I took advantage of the situation.
> 
> Dick


Don't beat yourself up over it, that's how it was, I'm sure if all were white and the cops blamed the other guy, you'd still have kept quiet, anyone would, just say three hail marys


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

When in the Army in Germany I was driving a 4 tonner on exercise. 

I came to a T junction and started to turn right and realised I needed to go left, so looking in my mirrors and seeing no other vehicle I slammed into reverse. 
There was an almighty crunch and the truck juddered to a halt. 
After looking in my mirrors again and still seeing nothing I assumed it had jumped out of gear so I had another go. More crunching and no progress.

Got out to have a look and found my rear end parked on a rather badly damaged VW Beetle, with a local looking at me through what was left of his windscreen. Needless to say it was all my fault except maybe that he had stopped a little too close to my rear so I couldn't see him in my mirrors. 

Within minutes the Polizei appeared, as this was in the '60's long before the Mobile Phone I still wonder how they got there so quick, as it really was in the middle of nowhere and 6am in the morning. 

I didn't speak German but one cop spoke some English and I proceeded to explain and grabbing an accident form (FMT 3) out the cab filled it in with my unit address to give the tear off to the hapless civvie.

The English speaking cop grabbed the form out my hand as I tried to give it to the civvie and then gave it back to me telling me to get back in my truck and go away.
I didn't need telling twice so I did. 
Needless to say there was no damage to the truck so I didn't report it when I got back to camp.

I never heard another thing even though the Polizei and the civvie must have had my registration.

So maybe the Foreign Police don't always side with the local, but then that wouldn't be news would it?


Pete 8)


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

The original:

Por favor, dime que no es sólo con nosotros?

Tres veces,

Francés, alemán y esta noche el viejo Bill español.

A pesar de ser del 100% en la derecha. Eso, y esta noche tuvimos inglés y español testigos orales. Los controles sobre el terreno de la ley, en la forma de Policia local en Xabia Javea se encuentra a favor de un local.

Mrs. TM mira un montón de policía, programas documentales de tipo Acción Cámara. Tener que escuchar a estos, que se retrata a mí que johnny extranjero, el Reino Unido césped parecen tener una feria si no sobre trato justo.

¿Alguien más tuvo similar?

With apologies to Teemyob  and thanks to Google Translate.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

cabby said:


> Well I understood what he is saying.
> 
> three times they have found that the local police find in favour of a local, this was in the three countries mentioned. the latest in Spain with English and Spanish speaking witness they found in favour of the local.
> However after watching tv it is apparent that over here we bend over backwards in favour of the visitor.
> ...


Thank You Cabby.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Well*

It was late, my explanation may have been incomprehensible for some. As it was at the end of an enjoyable evening, I did not go into detail as to this last incident. I also have limited internet here in Spain.

The original question within the post was asking if anyone had had a/any similar incident(s) with the Foreign authorities (Guardia Civil - Policia Local - Gendarmes or similar).

The Policeman understood little English. So he and I discussed the situation in French.

For those who wish to know the circumstances of this incident, please send me a PM.

I will reply in more detail when We return to the UK.

I am going to leave my ball here in the park for you all. But I am not going home yet!.

I am going back to enjoying these three

TM :wink:


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

What, you drink beer and eat children where you are? 8O 

Pete 8)


----------

